# Red Wine causes dark stools?



## Guest (Apr 30, 2001)

I had what you may call "excessive" amounts of red wine on the weekend. Subsequently I find that my stool is very dark. Has anyone experienced this before?JLS


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Stools range in color and what you put into the system is one of the factors. The dark color of the wine could effect the stool color if those componants of the wine are not absorbed by the body.If the stools are black and tarry we may have another problem. Tarry dark stools may indicate bleeding high in the GI tract and alcohol could be making an upper GI bleeding situation (like an ulcer) worse.K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2001)

Thanks kmottus. I need some help with the definition of tarry. I've often heard this term but am unsure as to what "tarry" stools would look like. My stool still comes out formed but just darker in color.JLS


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2001)

I need some help with the definition of tarry. I've often heard this term but am unsure as to what "tarry" stools would look like. My stool still comes out formed but just darker in color.JLS


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Having not suffered from this symptom I'm guessing, but I suspect it's a sticky-looking possibly somewhat glossy looking glob in the stool. I'm thinking partially digested blood clot (ick).K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## AD (Jan 23, 2000)

I know for certain mine have consistently been darker and easier to pass the day after I eat something made with cocoa powder. The dark cocoa powder (alkalized or treated with baking soda) makes it even darker! It seemed weird, but I discovered cocoa powder actually has quite a bit of fiber in its pure form.


----------

